# DOM document.cookie



## Netzwerkidi (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

mal eine dumme Frage: Was passiert eigentlich mit Cookies, die abgelaufen sind? Werden die vom Browser gelöscht?
Wenn ich also jetzt, 14:08, eins anlege mit einer Laufzeit von einem Tag, ist das morgen um 14:09 verschwunden?


LG
Peter


----------



## sheel (9. Dezember 2013)

Etwas spät: Ja genau.
Bzw. man kann als Homepagebetreiber nicht sicherstellen dass sich jeder Client daran hält
(wenn man unbedingt will hat man die Daten länger als angebeben)...kommt drauf an,
worum es geht, ob das wichtig ist.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe ein paar große Banner mit aktuellen Aktionen auf der Seite, die sollen aber nur einmal am Tag angezeigt werden. Wenn der User die Cookies löscht, wie ich das mache, wenn ich den Browser schließe, werden sie eben trotzdem mehrfach angezeigt.


----------



## sheel (9. Dezember 2013)

Naja...da ist der User dann irgendwie selbst schuld.
Wenn er Angst vor Cookies hat muss er eben ohne auskommen.


----------

